# Is horseback riding a good source of exercise?



## Speed Racer

Riding can give you a good cardio workout, as long as you're doing more than just walking along.

However, it won't take the place of weights, running, or core strengthening exercises.

Weight lifting is especially important, because it keeps your muscles toned and in good working order. Using free weights also helps with your balance.

I used to be a gym rat. I'd spend 2 to 3 hours every other day at the gym. Now that I have my own farm, I don't have the time or money to spend at the gym. I miss it.


----------



## ErikaLynn

Speed Racer said:


> Riding can give you a good cardio workout, as long as you're doing more than just walking along.
> 
> However, it won't take the place of weights, running, or core strengthening exercises.
> 
> Weight lifting is especially important, because it keeps your muscles toned and in good working order. Using free weights also helps with your balance.
> 
> I used to be a gym rat. I'd spend 2 to 3 hours every other day at the gym. Now that I have my own farm, I don't have the time or money to spend at the gym. I miss it.


I'm definitely not a gym person, I went with my friend which made it bearable, I like being outside too much...but you don't think brushing and lifting saddles (even thought they aren't too heavy) can work out your arms? or might that be too far of a stretch?


----------



## Speed Racer

Lifting saddles how often? On and off the horse? No, that won't take the place of weights.

I didn't like being indoors but I did love the endorphin rush a good workout gave me, not to mention the physical benefits.

Mucking stalls does help with the lifting/moving aspects of a workout, but unless you're doing it for more than one or two stalls, you're not getting as much benefit as you would with using free weights.


----------



## smrobs

Saddling and unsaddling horses will work out your arms a bit if you do it like I do, lift a 40lb saddle on and off between 3 and 6 horses every day. However, with just 1 horse, you won't get enough excersize to make a difference. Short answer is no, riding cannot take the place of a gym membership.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I work at my trainers barn and I run all over the place, saddling lesson horses and fetching more for the next lesson, then I excersize the horses and go home to ride my own. A lesson generally has six horses, and I do four lessons a day (Beginner-beginners) and almost always saddle for two more after that. I think it keeps me in shape just fine, but not all of us work at a trainers. I consider myself very lucky to have grown up with my trainer as my second mother, she does so much for me.


----------



## ErikaLynn

SorrelHorse said:


> I consider myself very lucky to have grown up with my trainer as my second mother, she does so much for me.


I grew up with my trainer too. And I work for him...but I also have a full time job being a graphic designer, so I don't think I get enough exercise horseback riding.


----------



## kitten_Val

Speed Racer said:


> I used to be a gym rat. I'd spend 2 to 3 hours every other day at the gym. *Now that I have my own farm,* I don't have the time or money to spend at the gym. I miss it.


You don't need a gym really with the farm! Picking that poop twice/day all over the place, then dragging it to the pile down the hill, changing water, brushing both horses + riding most probably equal to all kinds of workout in gym. :lol: Also loading/unloading that hay, grain, etc. gives me workout for the whole week. 

But seriously I do remember reading at FHOTD blog riding doesn't help you loose much calories. But I'm almost soaking wet every time I'm done with riding. More wet than if I do a fast walk. So I'd think the workout should be pretty good.


----------



## Silvera

It won't replace going to the gym, but it is a good way to excersize if you aren't into going out to the gym. I only ride and walk my dog for any real excersize (I hate gyms and stuff). Since I've been doing more in the way of riding and walking I've seen a huge difference in my waist line, core muscles, arm muscles, and leg muscles. The thing about riding (if you are doing more then just walk/trot/canter) is that it works all of your muscles.

If you use your legs while riding you work them, if you post you work your legs. When you canter and are sitting deep into your saddle then you are doing mini crunches with each stride. So personally I think riding is a good sorce of excersize but will never replace working out in a gym (unless you are cleaning 40 stalls a day)


----------



## ErikaLynn

Thanks...I dont think I'm going to go back to the gym. I'm not trying to lose weight or anything all I want to do is be healthy.


----------



## ponyboy

With riding a lot depends on your weight. As a light person I find posting trot less tiring than sitting trot but for a heavy person the reverse might be true.


----------



## nrhareiner

Riding along with chores is more then you will get at any gym. Before I got sick I could bench press more them my own weight and do one arm pull ups. I was in better shape then when I was a state trooper and worked out everyday. When you ride you work every part of your body along with balancing your self as you ride.


----------



## Deerly

I think riding and horse care is great exercise!

I can work up a sweat riding my horse! It can be hard for me to hold the proper position, post, 2 point and keep my posture while I'm fighting to keep my horse in line at the same time!

I think just being outside and moving around is so healthy for you! Doing chores, mucking stalls, scrubbing the mud off a horse can all burn calories and be good cardio!

I canceled my gym membership because I don't have the time or energy OR MONEY to go along with having my horse! I do have some free weight dumbells in my room that I do exercises with occasionally. 

It's so easy to do exercises at home, its cardio that was hard for me and why I needed the gym and I think the horse fullfills enough of that. I'm not training for a marathon but riding and free weights/squats/situps at home is good enough for me to actually lose weight


----------



## ericka

i found that when i was training for endurance i was extremely fit. i used to ride around 80-100km per week for training. i could lift twice my body weight with my legs. it is good exercise if you are doing enough riding.


----------



## x Branded Heart x

I don't go to the gym or anything but I think between working at the farm and a few 'at home' exercises, I stay in shape. 
I muck stalls, ride about 3-5 horses per day, doing hay and straw, teaching lessons and walking all over the place. I'm POOPED by the end of the day. 
I walk home from school every day (1hr walk mostly up hill). Then bring the dog for a run when I get home. Then before my shower I like to do some pushups (not many! LOL) and 100 situps. 
I'm not super in shape or anything but I try to stay fit. 
I think riding on it's own is a small amount of exercise. But definitely not enough to replace going to the gym or working out.


----------

